# Cafac



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*soon*

we just finalized the date.. that's it for now

1st Saturday in Feb 2010 I think

Gilles


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Moose, Will be there fur sure.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Gilles. Check your email Buddy.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*I did*

I did.. I'm sick and haven't talked to Chris..

not the h1n1.. 

G


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

10-4


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Moparmatty said:


> 10-4


What is the 10-4 flu?


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

What is cafac?


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

that one only is in affect from 10 am to 4 pm.
\just long enough to get out of work that day!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Brad, Canadian Archers For A Cause. The breast cancer shoot at The Bow Shop.


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Chris, have to mark it on the calendar. It was a lot of fun last year, with alot of money raised for a great cause.
Glad to hear this is going to happen again.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Matty, you may as well just mail your donation in and save the gas and embarassment. 
There are 2 Matty's posting and, YES, I MEAN BOTH OF YOU!


Trash talking has officially begun........

10-4


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

cath8r said:


> Matty, you may as well just mail your donation in and save the gas and embarassment.
> There are 2 Matty's posting and, YES, I MEAN BOTH OF YOU!
> 
> 
> ...


:doh:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Whats the headslap about? 
Can't think of a good comeback?????


Your B-Stinger won't save you.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

cath8r said:


> Whats the headslap about?
> Can't think of a good comeback?????
> 
> 
> Your B-Stinger won't save you.


I just didn't want to agree with you. :chortle:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

You don't want to agree with me as no-one wants a merciless beat down. Its inevitable.
In the words of coach Bobby Knight, "You may as well just sit back and enjoy it..." 
 
The other Matt will be shooting a Martin, could you shoot your Hoyt? 
That way I will prove that Mathews is the best. 


10-4


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Matty, you may as well just mail your donation in and save the gas and embarassment.
> There are 2 Matty's posting and, YES, I MEAN BOTH OF YOU!
> 
> 
> ...


There is no way you will beat me. I am going to say I am going to a shoot, make a lot of dim witted comments about how I am going to whip up on the competition. Then 2 days before the shoot I am going to make up some lame arse excuse why I can't go. I like to call it pulling a Rob Clozza


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:chortle:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm only planning on whiping on your two, who said I was going to whip on the competition???


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> I'm only planning on whiping on your two, who said I was going to whip on the competition???


You have to show up before you worry about any whipping


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

You seem severly irritated by my posts....


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> You seem severly irritated by my posts....


Nope not your post, just you in general


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> Brad, Canadian Archers For A Cause. The breast cancer shoot at The Bow Shop.


Ya, The CAFAC is the shoot at the the Bow Shop.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*What's wrong Cath8r*

No snappy comeback?

Has thas well all dryed up or are you a little irriatated


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

My posts have this effect on people. You actually finished the joke.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> My posts have this effect on people. You actually finished the joke.


Seems a little weak to me, sounds like the talk of a :chicken01:


----------

